# Gold higgins



## the tinker (Feb 13, 2015)

While we are on the higgins watch, might as well add this one to the list.
got this 9 years ago , I believe it to be a 54.  Its got the turn signals and the heaviest tires I have ever had on a bike. this is not a pleasant bike to ride. I think the tires are too much for it.
they seem to never go flat, even when deflated. I really like the look of them, and the fact that  they never go flat. It appears original,        I dont think its been redone. the J. C. Higgins logo is  almost worn off the tank, but because it is original will leave as is. The paint looks brown, but it may be red or maroon . paint is faded and I have never taken it apart. Now that I am retired and got the time I will take apart, and check out.  I took apart  the tank on the color flow that I posted earlier this week.  I dont think the tank ever had batteries in it. looks like new inside.  that seldom happens.  Thanks for looking  the tink.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 13, 2015)

Very nice tinker. I almost that this exact bike about three years ago but I didn't act fast enough. I still think about how I let it get away. Rob.


----------



## jd56 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice!!
Gold on Maroon as per this 1954 Catalog
Also came Allstate whitewalls as described in the listing.










It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 13, 2015)

That's a good looking bike, probably rarer than the Color Flows I would think.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Feb 13, 2015)

Very nice bike..........

Todd


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 13, 2015)

Great bike Dave! 

I really like this model, original ones don't show up often. Yours looks great with the big black tires  

Here's an original catalog pic and a pic of my '54 --


----------



## Dale Alan (Feb 14, 2015)

Very nice bike,classy rig. I really like the colors too.


----------

